# ORV Laws



## bti2007 (Mar 9, 2011)

New to this forum and the atv world, what is exactly needed to be legally riding my atv on state land? Just an ORV tag?


----------



## dead short (Sep 15, 2009)

Depends on where you are talking about as some is closed to all ORV traffic. Would hate to give you a general answer that would get you in trouble.


----------



## Onzaman (Dec 18, 2010)

Most State land you have to stay on trails and have a ORV sticker and a helmet. And like said above becarefull because each area can be different. They do sell A Michigan off road guide and travel atlas so you can get a good look at the areas.
I'd also advise you to check the DNR web site for more info.


----------



## hitechman (Feb 25, 2002)

Check HERE & HERE.

Steve


----------



## meeee (Oct 17, 2010)

hitechman said:


> Check HERE & HERE.
> 
> Steve


Thanks that was helpfull I see they changed some county rules for the better
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## Buddwiser (Dec 14, 2003)

hitechman said:


> Check HERE & HERE.
> 
> Steve


Thanks for the links.


----------



## bti2007 (Mar 9, 2011)

hitechman said:


> Check HERE & HERE.
> 
> Steve


Thanyou


----------

